# Trim Tex Auto Mixer



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone used it? what you think?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

new mixer from trim tex

search this and you will find some reviews. smisner has one.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

It rocks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

okay, I'm trying to be good these days, so I won't comment on it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> okay, I'm trying to be good these days, so I won't comment on it


Then let me step in for you:whistling2:

It goes pass the K.I.S.S. method way too much.

Do I hate mixing mud ? yep, but it's not necessarily the mixing part I hate, thats when I get to smoke It's the.........

Bend over and pick up a heavy box of mud.
walk over to your bucket with it.
brush the bottom of the box across your pant leg in case it has stones or dirt on the bottom.
then depending on the brand of mud, you swear b/c you need a knife to cut the wide scotch tape holding the flaps down. Or out of anger, punch the top of the box to loosen the tape.
Brand #2. swear at the manufacturer for using 2 tons of mud to glue the flaps down. Then begin swearing again when you need he-man strength to rip the little tie wire off that's wrapped around the top of the bag.
pull the plastic out and fold it around sides of the box.
Lift heavy mud box, turn it side ways, and balance it on the edge of the bucket.
Squeeze box down to bend it.
Now lift and dump, this is when those three or four cap fulls of water on the bottom of the bucket come up and hit you in the face :furious:
Check to see if you got it all in the bucket, if not, commence swearing again,and lite a smoke to calm down:yes:

If someone can invent a tool to eliminate all these steps, then I would be interested in it.



Footnote
we don't deal with mud pre-sold in buckets too much in Canuck land, you can get them but their too pricey. The DWC got to save a buck where ever they can so.....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Footnote
we don't deal with mud pre-sold in buckets too much in Canuck land, you can get them but their too pricey. The DWC got to save a buck where ever they can so.....[/QUOTE]

In our town they have a town garage sale (yard sale) every year. My two daughters sell of my yearly collection of buckets @ $2.00 a bucket. It is good pocket money for them and also a good life lesson as they have to man the buckets if they want the cash.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Footnote
> we don't deal with mud pre-sold in buckets too much in Canuck land, you can get them but their too pricey. The DWC got to save a buck where ever they can so.....


In our town they have a town garage sale (yard sale) every year. My two daughters sell of my yearly collection of buckets @ $2.00 a bucket. It is good pocket money for them and also a good life lesson as they have to man the buckets if they want the cash.:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

The next lesson you should teach them is about the taxman, and take half their money:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now you got me thinking.:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I BELIEVE THAT BELONGS IN THE SAME PLACE AS THE " BUTT-TAPER" fn piece of crap if I ever saw one. I,m starting a thread on that one---need a new laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*We interupt this program for an important personal message...*

Hey MacDry,

I need my Advance knives and pan back. 
Lost your phone number.

Tried a PM a while back...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Hey MacDry,
> 
> I need my Advance knives and pan back.
> Lost your phone number.
> ...


Dude thats like asking for ya ex wife back!!!!! JK


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I was considering buying one and even spoke to the Trimtex people on the phone because they assured me it was also good for mixing paint but on the fence I have stayed.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I was considering buying one and even spoke to the Trimtex people on the phone because they assured me it was also good for mixing paint but on the fence I have stayed.


 Seriously Work,,,,, did ya see the size of that paddle????? It would not only mix your paint, it would apply it to the ceiling for ya too, then all you will have to do is back-roll it,,,,lol,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Seriously Work,,,,, did ya see the size of that paddle????? It would not only mix your paint, it would apply it to the ceiling for ya too, then all you will have to do is back-roll it,,,,lol,,:thumbsup:


When I spoke to them on the phone they told me that it had not been tested for that and when we spoke later they played with it and it all came down to the proper paddle depth and speed setting. I am kind of waiting for them to do some further testing for my needs. I also have to question if I need such an expensive mixer since the paint store mixes all my material and then I will box them together. If it can eliminate boxing it would be something.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> When I spoke to them on the phone they told me that it had not been tested for that and when we spoke later they played with it and it all came down to the proper paddle depth and speed setting. I am kind of waiting for them to do some further testing for my needs. I also have to question if I need such an expensive mixer since the paint store mixes all my material and then I will box them together. If it can eliminate boxing it would be something.


 I might be off-base here,,, cause you da man when it comes to paint,,,

however

If all your paint is mixed at the store, it should have the same amount of pigment to it,right??? If it doesn't, mixing each individual bucket will not fix that, will it??? So boxing is to insure the color betwit buckets,,, not the fluidity of the paint?????

Gee man,,, pay attention!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I might be off-base here,,, cause you da man when it comes to paint,,,
> 
> however
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> When I spoke to them on the phone they told me that it had not been tested for that and when we spoke later they played with it and it all came down to the proper paddle depth and speed setting. I am kind of waiting for them to do some further testing for my needs. I also have to question if I need such an expensive mixer since the paint store mixes all my material and then I will box them together. If it can eliminate boxing it would be something.


Did you post it on PT worky, see if they would use it

Or were you afraid they would laugh and call you names, the wolves over there might start up a ban workaholic campaign:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did you post it on PT worky, see if they would use it
> 
> Or were you afraid they would laugh and call you names, the wolves over there might start up a ban workaholic campaign:whistling2:


I did not post it there but I can get away with anything there. Remember when you tried to burn me when I mentioned the plastic double pan and the wolves turned on you instead lol. :whistling2:

I am just not sure about the crossover to the paint industry. I know when we spoke on the phone they had big plans to crossover and they absolutely believed in their product.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Hey MacDry,
> 
> I need my Advance knives and pan back.
> Lost your phone number.
> ...


Damnnnnn. 

I love my knives and uses them all the time.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Worky, I just use a paint mixer on a cordless drill, That whips em up quick, Wouldnt take long to do 10 buckets, Im just wondering what your using to think about such a big mixer for paint?? Seems like a massive over kill?? Do you use exterier texture high build coatings etc??


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hey Worky, I just use a paint mixer on a cordless drill, That whips em up quick, Wouldnt take long to do 10 buckets, Im just wondering what your using to think about such a big mixer for paint?? Seems like a massive over kill?? Do you use exterier texture high build coatings etc??


Naw, I use Ricks mixer on a drill for paint, I was just considering because when I hit a NC job I might have 20 fives to deal with.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have sold over 120 Auto Mixers in Canada so far! It's awesome you love Hockey and Trim-Tex. so far your up on USA by 12 tools.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> We have sold over 120 Auto Mixers in Canada so far! It's awesome you love Hockey and Trim-Tex. so far your up on USA by 12 tools.


So whats it retail for in America, as opposed to Canada:whistling2:

You do have a good line of drywall beads and products, glad to see you on DWT:thumbsup:

But sorry, just not too keen on that mixer idea, but to each his own I guess:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Naw, I use Ricks mixer on a drill for paint, I was just considering because when I hit a NC job I might have 20 fives to deal with.


 
Sorry Rick, Your mixers great for mud but for paint??? Dam, It will throw water everywere if you run it in the bucket, Im not brave enough to try it on paint, It would have to be run very slow.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Sorry Rick, Your mixers great for mud but for paint??? Dam, It will throw water everywere if you run it in the bucket, Im not brave enough to try it on paint, It would have to be run very slow.


 Work's a painter,,, he ain't got a real drill anyhoo,,,,LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cazna said:


> Sorry Rick, Your mixers great for mud but for paint??? Dam, It will throw water everywere if you run it in the bucket, Im not brave enough to try it on paint, It would have to be run very slow.


I run it in primer and paint. It is amazing how good it works. Kinda have to work the trigger a little. But it is a fast way to stir the paint.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I run it in primer and paint. It is amazing how good it works. Kinda have to work the trigger a little. But it is a fast way to stir the paint.


Heck, we use it around here for laundry too! Sold the washer. Just load everything into the bathtub, stick the paddle in there and watch it go!

Seems to clean the walls, ceiling and mirrors at the same time! The trick is to keep the water running into the tub the whole time. 

:jester:

_HSI...Bleeding edge technology for all your laundry needs!_ Try our new and improved sock washing mini-paddle coming soon! Made small and portable to fit in your DeWalt 18v drill so you can wash 2 pairs of high top athletic socks in a mason jar! 

_I've got over 30 years of brilliant ideas just like this one!!!_


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sorry Rick, Your mixers great for mud but for paint??? Dam, It will throw water everywere if you run it in the bucket, Im not brave enough to try it on paint, It would have to be run very slow.


I used the small mixer that rick provides, works great, i did not want to try the larger one, or get yucky paint on it so ......

Don't know if workaholic mentioned rick's mixer on paint talk, but he should, though I would recommend the smaller one for the paint.:yes:

I used it on a makita drill, full blast, worked really good:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Heck, we use it around her for laundry too! Sold the washer. Just load everything into the bath tub, stick the paddle in there and watch it go!
> 
> Seems to clean the walls, ceiling and mirrors at the same time! The trick is to keep the water running into the tub the whole time.
> 
> :jester:


Priceless,,,,, you really did grow up in drywalll,, didn't cha


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

With a variable speed drill any paddle can work . YOU control the speed.????


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

moore said:


> With a variable speed drill any paddle can work . YOU control the speed.????


Not when doing laundry! I have the only paddle that won't scratch the bottom of your bathtub!

:batman:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I used the small mixer that rick provides, works great, i did not want to try the larger one, or get yucky paint on it so ......
> 
> Don't know if workaholic mentioned rick's mixer on paint talk, but he should, though I would recommend the smaller one for the paint.:yes:
> 
> I used it on a makita drill, full blast, worked really good:thumbsup:


Oh ok, I didnt realise there was a small and large mixer, I think i have the bigger one and its wet my feet a few times, Dam amazing, Couple of spins and theres half the water gone out of a half full bucket, I was imagining worky with these huge paint covered shoes, And Moore, Yes you do control the speed but thats the only thing i have in common with a yank, Bit trigger happy :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Oh ok, I didnt realise there was a small and large mixer, I think i have the bigger one and its wet my feet a few times, Dam amazing, Couple of spins and theres half the water gone out of a half full bucket, I was imagining worky with these huge paint covered shoes, And Moore, Yes you do control the speed but thats the only thing i have in common with a yank, Bit trigger happy :whistling2:


Sure you didn't know Cazna:whistling2:

Here's ricks facebook page, it has a photo of each mixer on it.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=142927104908&v=wall


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then let me step in for you:whistling2:
> 
> It goes pass the K.I.S.S. method way too much.
> 
> ...


i hope you don't ever wonder why people think tapers are whiners:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i hope you don't ever wonder why people think tapers are whiners:jester:


Not whining, merely stating that the mixing process is no work at all, getting the mud ready to mix is, and when you have a paddle and a drill, whats there to complain about.

Now if I owned one of these, which 2bjr's dad mixes with, then I would be whining :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not whining, merely stating that the mixing process is no work at all, getting the mud ready to mix is, and when you have a paddle and a drill, whats there to complain about.
> 
> Now if I owned one of these, which 2bjr's dad mixes with, then I would be whining :yes:


Thats what i used to juice out a cpl buckets of plums for wine coolers. Got one bucket in the bottle and the other on a second ferment.

I love Ricks mixer, but it just wasn't the ideal tool for juicing out fruit !!!!

Somehow, the pits kept hangin up in the blade !!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sorry Rick, Your mixers great for mud but for paint??? Dam, It will throw water everywere if you run it in the bucket, Im not brave enough to try it on paint, It would have to be run very slow.


lol I am a token painter around here, rick sent me the small one, probably figured I couldn't handle the big boy. 



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Work's a painter,,, he ain't got a real drill anyhoo,,,,LOL:thumbup:


Don't expose me, wait for me to do it . 


OP, sorry for the thread shift.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not whining, merely stating that the mixing process is no work at all, getting the mud ready to mix is, and when you have a paddle and a drill, whats there to complain about.
> 
> Now if I owned one of these, which 2bjr's dad mixes with, then I would be whining :yes:


 I don't ever want to see another potato masher EVER again .... Please get It off the screen.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

_HSI...Bleeding edge technology for all your kitchen needs!_ Try our new and improved potato swirling mini-paddle coming soon! Made small and portable to fit in your DeWalt 18v drill so you can mash 2 Idaho Russets in a mason jar!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't ever want to see another potato masher EVER again .... Please get It off the screen.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


>


You instagating sonofabit..


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't know if workaholic mentioned rick's mixer on paint talk, but he should, though I would recommend the smaller one for the paint.:yes:


Of course I did but I don't know if it increased his sales. Might have increased the website hits for a second though. I need to bump the thread with a pic of it in action.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Of course I did but I don't know if it increased his sales. Might have increased the website hits for a second though. I need to bump the thread with a pic of it in action.


Yes, I was doing a google search, and a spider took me to the paint talk link, There were no comments in your thread.

I was going to sign on and whine about painters and their fear of new tools, to see how hungry the wolves were over there, then decided not to:whistling2:

Looks like your going to half to re address that thread, and help them with their fears,,,,,, it is a good mixer for paint:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

*Good Mixer*

Ok guys, I actually got to use this mixer. My supply house has a store demo that I was able to borrow.
Its awesome, simple set it up, start mixing and walk away.
I spotted some screws and other prep work while the mixer did the work for me.
When you consider the cost of a good quality electric drill, Its very reasonable imo:thumbsup:


----------

